# purple wreck



## slick (Oct 5, 2008)

does anybody know if purple wreck is a good yielder?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello Slick 

Are you planning on growing it or are you in the act of growing it?

Inside growing?

Urkel is one of California's most sought after strain. It demands the highest price in any circle. It was crossed with the Train Wreck (T4) male. This improved the vigor of the Urkel, a notorious slow grower. The Purple Wreck has large Train Wreck buds with purple hues. The sweet fruity aroma of the Urkel dominates the cross. The Purple Wreck is short, early flowering and produces dense nugs. Purple Urkel x Train Wreck (T4) 60% Indica : 40% Sativa Flowering Time: 8-9 weeks Yield: 400-500g/m2


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 5, 2008)

Ask Bombbudpuffa, he just did it and won the Bud Pic of the Month with it!


----------



## HazeusDaGreat (Oct 7, 2008)

yea i would also like 
to know ( 1 week into 12/12 )


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 8, 2008)

I did 12/12 from seed on that plant in the BPOTM pic. It was in around 2 gallons of soil and close to 1 1/2 ft when I cut it, no LST or topping just single cola grow. After a 7 day dry I got 16 grams from it. So, on 12/12 from seed, no. Now, I took a cutting and vegged her for about 40 days, LSTed, topped, trained, trimmed and pinched the stems and she is flowering now in a 3 gallon pot. The pheno I have really needs to be supported later in flowering because she has small branches and they don't hold the weight. So, to answer the original question...i'm not sure yet.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 8, 2008)

so  abuse the plants would yield more buds? 
I didnt mean to say abuse, but I mean, like supercropping?  pinchin/lsting/Flimmin' all that? than to leave the plant alone and let one cola grow? 

but I can say this,  clones can help to have more buds...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 8, 2008)

> so abuse the plants would yield more buds?


 Idk. I'll let you know in a couple months. I'm thinking vegging longer would increase the yield though.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 9, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Idk. I'll let you know in a couple months. I'm thinking vegging longer would increase the yield though.



 Vegging longer will definitely increase your yields, bruddah!


----------

